# new member



## aziat (Mar 15, 2015)

hi  i am 54 years old been lifting for 40 years.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 16, 2015)

*​Welcome brother! A seasoned vet!*


----------



## HeavyB (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome bro


----------



## brazey (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## aziat (Mar 16, 2015)

thx guys


----------



## Greedy (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to a great site


----------



## Bigofool (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome young man


----------



## aziat (Mar 18, 2015)

Bigofool said:


> Welcome young man


----------



## itsallfunj (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum as a fellow newbie


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard


----------



## kaptinkrunch (Apr 10, 2015)

welcome


----------



## AmericanTest (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

